# another unexplained death :(



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

had a black self buck that died over night a few months ago. he went a bit fluffy one day and was dead in the morning. the exact same thing happened today with a champagne satin. 
has anyone else had this happen? all our other mice are in perfect health, all treated for mites and worms. are there any other illnesses we should be aware of?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

how long have you had them.How old are they.have the suppliers of the original stock had a problem.if there are no visible signs of illness have you listened for clicking,rattling or any other noises that might indicate respiratory illness :?:


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

i had them from different places but both came from very good breeders. both young. ill listen for clicking, thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What ages were the ones who died? An old mousie can look a bit rough one day and be gone before that day is done of disease or just from being old.


----------

